# Afternoon Delight



## jeffashman (Oct 16, 2021)

There's nothing like spending the day in the open air, and then coming home, kicking off one's shoes, and kicking back with a nice beer. Yeah, the dead leaves from the mini herb garden need cleaned up, but at least I cropped out the dead fly... I might do this pic again, but with a more serious approach. Will have to wait for the late afternoon sun. In the words of Peregrin Took, "It comes in pints!?!?"



oct16202107 by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## NS: Nikon Shooter (Oct 16, 2021)

-

Prost and enjoy, Jeff!


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 17, 2021)

Cheers, have one for me......


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice shot, I like it. The beer looks good, I'm going to go out tomorrow for a shoot and have a cold one myself. Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 17, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot, I like it. The beer looks good, I'm going to go out tomorrow for a shoot and have a cold one myself. Thanks for the inspiration.


You’re welcome! 🍺


----------



## Robshoots (Oct 17, 2021)

Nice shot, Jeff.  That beer looks really good.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 17, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Nice shot, Jeff.  That beer looks really good.


Thanks! Prost!


----------



## Space Face (Oct 19, 2021)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhh, it's been a while since I've had either.


----------

